# false ceiling l-shaped - usual price?



## rng86 (Aug 27, 2011)

*false ceiling l-box - usual price?*

I want to do a false ceiling L-box for just living room where my home theater will be. How much will it usually run me because my contractor said it would cost me around $5000 which includes electrical wiring & lighting and labor I assume. that can't be right? based on what I read online, doing a l-shape false ceiling will usually be cheaper as it uses less materials and less labor. how did they calculate this price and is it right? all I did was show him a modern living room with a false ceiling as an example of what i wanted and he gave me that estimated $5000 price tag. Am I being taken advantage of? how do I tell him to lower the price?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack.

Hopefully someone in your area can give some advice.
Did you only get one quote?

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## rng86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well after some negotiating, I was able to get it down to $3000 and then $2500. I'm wondering if that's a good deal or is is it possible to go lower than that. I already spent a lot on buying and fixing other parts of the house and only my living room remains. I really want it to look good as I'm getting wall sconces installed on the side walls, receding lights on ceiling with a dimmer switch. We're really going over our budget so that's why were deciding whether we really need the dropped ceiling. It'll really fit the theater look I'm going for but the rest of family really could go without it. :crying:


----------

